
He Asked Permission to Touch, but Not to Ghost - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/07/style/modern-love-he-asked-permission-to-touch-but-not-to-ghost.html
======
iopuy
This seems like a ridiculous anecdote that is unverifiable by anyone but the
author. We even had names for these when I worked in journalism. They were
called "sure it did's" because everyone was "sure, that's how it happened."
Amazingly each week we had a handful of op-ed pieces or even real reporting
that would open with an amazingly pertinent, often hard to believe and never
verifiable slice-of-life just like this.

~~~
thaumasiotes
It's not like sleeping with a girl and then vanishing never to be seen again
is some unheard-of event. There's a whole genre of country music on the same
theme.

------
dj43nq
Not ridiculous. This is the kind of encounter that occurs with “yes means yes”
laws which are being prepared/discussed/implemented. In the age of #metoo you
basically need a contract ahead of time. Women aren’t exactly safe to be
around if you meet particular criteria.

